

Data Mining Moves to Human Resources - randrews
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_12/b4124046224092.htm?chan=top+news_top+news+index+-+temp_top+story

======
tyohn
Cool, now when I go for an interview I can quote my DMN (data mining number).

